# Bristol & surrounding area



## Grace10704 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi all
I have recently come across an increasing number of wonderful women in the Bristol region who have become mummies, or are thinking or trying to become them (as singles of course!).  So I thought it might be nice to form a "get together group" for the region (I hate the term "support group" cos sometimes all I want is a girly chat not support as such!).  So if any of you would like to join our little band let me know and I'll add you to my ever growing list.  When I say the Bristol region I'm really thinking of anyone who would like to travel to meet up with us rather than any geographical limits.  I'm trying to work out a good location at the moment to then find a suitable date.  When I've worked something out I'll put a note out via this board - do join us as the more the merrier!
Best wishes


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm hoping to move to Bristol in the next few years so I might join you


----------



## MistyLake (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi LL

He has his eyes open!!!!

Rx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Its a miracle


----------



## muddypaws (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Grace,
Guess I'm probably already on your list but just to flag the thread and myself. LL - didn't know you were thinking of moving in this direction? Cool bananas.

Muddy


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello Muddy

I've always wanted to live in Bristol. I don't know why. Have only visited a few times but I just love it. If I do - I'd want it to be before A started school. I'd only know you and Sue MJ there. I'm guessing housing is a lot more expensive than here too  . Still, if I want to badly enough..............

LL xx


----------



## Grace10704 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hurrah! Will put a note up here when I've worked out where we could meet up - any suggestions gratefully received!  And anyone who might vaguely think about coming in the Bristol direction are more than welcome (whether you move here permanently or not is just a bonus!)
Hurrah for us (are we now the west country Swans do you think?)


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm there by default Grace... 

A-Mx


----------



## langtang (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi Grace,

I'd like to join you as well!

Clare


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

When I'm back from my trip down south next year - hopefully I'll be back in Plymouth ... so count me in too!!!!!!!


----------



## Grace10704 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi All
I haven't forgotten about sorting out a meet up but have not been able to find a suitable place to meet!  I visited the place I thought of today & it was a nightmare to find, extremely busy and not really suitable at all!
How do people feel about trying to go to a soft play place on the inner ring road in Bristol?  It is near Lawrence Hill & has a website - if you google Playspace Bristol you should find it.  I am going to try to ring them this week to see if they will rope off a small area for us (there is an alcove bit that would be good) rather than paying to book one of their party rooms.  Their food is good (all organic) and they don't mind too much if you bring your own stuff for tinies (well at least we have done in the past & just kept quiet about it!)
I know this is not terribly suitable for tryers / thinkers but can't think of anywhere that would be good for all the different age groups.  Any other suggestions gratefully received!  I will e-mail some of the other women I know are interested separately & see what people think.
Oh and by the way, I was thinking of trying a first meeting maybe the first weekend in December - November is the Bicester meet & seems like a number of birthdays (including my little man!) so maybe a pre-Xmas session would work.  Maybe next time we can try a cafe or something.

Thoughts anyone??


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Grace, I can't make the first weekend in December (or the second for that matter) but hope there's a good crew of peeps who turn up.

A-Mx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Can't make first or second - but will be back in plymouth from mid dec and would love to catch up x x 
especially as prob won't make the main meet as will be moving house.


----------

